# A somewhat retarded way to learn to ride switch



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

I know this may not work for a lot of people, but this actually helped me a bit. If it helps you out, great.

Every time I started sliding switch, I started to freak out and forget the basics of riding a snowboard. I just could not get myself to stop freaking out when I was pointed down the hill with my right foot front.

One day, I wore some socks and took some time to slide on a hardwood floor with my right foot forward until I felt comfortable doing it. It really helped me condition myself to not freak out when sliding the "wrong" way.

I haven't mastered it yet, but I can at least link turns now and don't have the same fear. Maybe it will help you, and maybe it won't, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Phade (Mar 12, 2010)

PaulH said:


> I know this may not work for a lot of people, but this actually helped me a bit. If it helps you out, great.
> 
> Every time I started sliding switch, I started to freak out and forget the basics of riding a snowboard. I just could not get myself to stop freaking out when I was pointed down the hill with my right foot front.
> 
> ...


Lol do you normally not where socks?


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

Phade said:


> Lol do you normally not where socks?


I'm Asian, I take off my shoes and socks when I'm at home.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

*awkward pause*

:laugh:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

makes sense... i rode hills switch on a skateboard, that did the trick


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

hooray for asians . im asian too

but yea . to ride switch . i think my switch has progress alot this season compared to the rest of the 3 seasons before .. cause i never even tried it . but all i did was . remember to not to go too fast and keep reminding myself to bend my knees so that my knees act as an absorber to take any bumps . so far i think im doing really good .. i can maintain my switch on blues the whole way .. 

still need alot of work on it


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

But then you got socks with holes in them..WHAT THEN!?!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey man, whatever works, use it!

Word of warning, be careful on old hardwood floors, got a 3 inch splinter in my foot doing that once, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

PaulH said:


> I'm Asian, I take off my shoes and socks when I'm at home.



I had a damn good chuckle at that comment


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Mere said:


> I had a damn good chuckle at that comment


x2 lol 10.char


----------



## Marumm (Jan 14, 2010)

The last couple times I've been riding, I've put myself into 'switch mode' by doing some flatground 360's/helicopters in both directions. And then it still feels like writing my name with my left hand. Like I know the mechanics, and I tell myself what to do, but the muscle memory is completely absent. I'm sure it'll come with time and practice, but for now it just seems spooky looking to the right.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

So what do you advise for those of us regular riders that slide on ice and hardwood floors with the right foot forward? 

I wish you guys were at the sports authority with me when I was first buying a snowboard. The dude tried all these tests on me and none were consistent.

Employee: Are you right or left handed?

Me: Right

Employee: Have you ridden a skateboard? If so, what foot forward?

Me: Yes. Right foot.

Employee: *starting to look puzzled* Which foot is in front when you slide on ice or slippery floors?

Me: Right foot.

Employee: Here, let me give you a small shove from behind.

Me: *oof* Left foot went out in front.

Good times :laugh:

BTW: I learned switch by doing bunny hill runs and relearning the basics. Then I moved onto blues. Still can't do blacks though, but I don't really see a need to do an entire run riding switch. I am good enough to where I can now 180 into switch and do my turns.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> Me: *oof* Left foot went out in front.


Sorry that oof cracked me up :laugh: I never really understood the thinking that right handed riders ride regular, I'd love to see a study or poll on dominant hand to riding position, I think it would be interesting.


----------



## Click Here (Feb 17, 2010)

I "borrowed" my nephews "ripstick" I think? lol.

And learned switch on that. It was amazing how much it helped.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Click Here said:


> I "borrowed" my nephews "ripstick" I think? lol.
> 
> And learned switch on that. It was amazing how much it helped.


Those things piss me off lol. I've never felt so sketch riding something like that (that's what she said).


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> BTW: I learned switch by doing bunny hill runs and relearning the basics. Then I moved onto blues. Still can't do blacks though, but I don't really see a need to do an entire run riding switch. I am good enough to where I can now 180 into switch and do my turns.


i think when you say you dont need to do an entire run switch .. i guess it depends, are you just snowboarding and having fun or you wanna do clean back1s or 5s on big jumps .. i think riding switch at high speed is a necessity to ensure we can land switch at high speed


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I find practicing switch riding is great when the conditions arent so great, takes your mind off being not happy with the snow.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ETM said:


> I find practicing switch riding is great when the conditions arent so great, takes your mind off being not happy with the snow.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------

